# Another laundry question



## debodun (Jul 26, 2017)

I found two bed pillows in a closet that could stand some "freshening up". Neither has any tags. Each one is a different size and seems to me to be made from different materials (not feather filling, though); the smaller pillow is denser and heavier than the larger one. Any suggestions on how to approach them?


----------



## terry123 (Jul 26, 2017)

Most pillows can be washed in the machine.  I toss mine in and also put in dryer.  Now if the tags say not to wash I would toss them in the trash.  If it can't go in the washer, dryer or dishwasher then its out of my house.  You have to be tough to live in this house but that's okay.  Too old to hand wash anything but my crystal glasses and china.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 26, 2017)

What are they doing in the closet? Do you need to use them? 

When in doubt, throw it out.


----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Do you need to use them?



My current pillows are getting compacted.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 26, 2017)

Cold water wash and a bit of bleach should do the trick.  

Dry on very low heat or put them outside to dry.

If that doesn't work.  Chuck them.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 26, 2017)

If they aren't dirty and just need to be freshened up you could put them in the dryer on low with a few softener sheets, watch them though since you don't know what is in them, or you could put them in with a wet towel If you didn't want to actually soak them. I  usually put mine on my screened in porch and just keep fluffing them,sometimes leave them out for a day or two. If they are really dirty you probably will toss them anyway so you might as well try washing them.


----------



## nvtribefan (Jul 26, 2017)

debodun said:


> Any suggestions on how to approach them?
> 
> View attachment 39808



With gloves.  Toss, then buy new pillows.


----------



## jujube (Jul 26, 2017)

Having had a fiber-fill pillow "explode" in my washing machine once, I'll never wash another one.  I thought I was never going to get the fluff out of the washing machine.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 26, 2017)

You're supposed to use the gentle cycle. :doh:


----------



## terry123 (Jul 27, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> You're supposed to use the gentle cycle. :doh:


  I forgot to add that to my earlier post.  I would wash and dry them or toss if you are not going to use them.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 6, 2017)

I'd toss 'em and go buy new ones.


----------



## Meringue (Aug 6, 2017)

These could always be covered & recycled as "doggy beds".  :dog::dog:


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 6, 2017)

If they're not too delicate how about some vacuuming and/or upholstery cleaner? Or wipe surfaces with a damp bleach and water filled cloth. Let dry in sun then fluff for a few minutes to get dust out.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 7, 2017)

I'd be worried about bug eggs inside the pillows.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 7, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> I'd be worried about bug eggs inside the pillows.



I worry about bed bugs even if they are not in the pillows.

I don't know why but whenever I hear about bed bugs infesting some place it bugs the heck out of me.


----------

